# Online.net: RIP Dedibox SC ! (Fin du support Q3-2016)



## fm7 (Mar 17, 2016)

Online.net - Arnaud ‏@online_fr 1 hour ago

Après 6 ans de bons et loyaux services, la Dedibox SC (et variantes) tire sa révérence. RIP Dedibox SC ! (Fin du support Q3-2016)

Translated from French by Bing

After 6 years of good and loyal service, Dedibox SC (and variants) bowed. RIP Dedibox SC! (End of Q3-2016 support.)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 17, 2016)

Which one was the Dedibox SC?  


I never used Online so I don't know.


----------



## DomainBop (Mar 17, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Which one was the Dedibox SC?
> 
> 
> I never used Online so I don't know.



The old one was a 5.99 euro VIA Nano U2250 w/ 2GB RAM and a 500GB HDD (or 160GB HDD if you have a 1.99  euro "Kidichere" version)


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 17, 2016)

Ahhh.  


So nothing important was lost. Those VIA Nano U2250s were pretty cool for novelty reasons, but were pretty impractical for most uses that couldn't be solved with a cheaper VPS.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 17, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> 
> So nothing important was lost. Those VIA Nano U2250s were pretty cool for novelty reasons, but were pretty impractical for most uses that couldn't be solved with a cheaper VPS.



 cheap VPS <> cheap dedicated


----------



## fm7 (Mar 17, 2016)

Dedibox SC (et variantes)


*Dedibox kidéchire (2€/month)*



Release date: 2014


Model: DELL® XS11-VX8


CPU: VIA® Nano® U2250 1.6 GHz, x64, VT


RAM: 2GB DDR-2


Hard disk: 160GB HDD


Equipment Supervision: IPMI 2.0


Connectivity: 1 Gbit/sec


Guaranteed Internet bandwidth: 100 Mbit/s


Datacenter: Datacenter DC3


Price: €1.99/month


 


Dell's XS11-VX8, known as Fortuna, features twelve hot-swappable hard disks in the front, and twelve hot-swappable servers in the back, fitting into a 2U bay with room left for a redundant power supply.  Each server module features a VIA Nano processor, an SO-DIMM slot for what is almost definitely DDR2, and two GigE ports, and that's about it. 

*




*


**


*



*


----------



## willie (Mar 17, 2016)

Does that mean they're pulling the existing SC's from service, or just stopping selling new ones?  Will they make some kind of transition offer to SC users?  I think the Scaleway C1 is more attractive in most ways than the Via Nano SC anyway.


----------



## drmike (Mar 17, 2016)

New launch is why they are yanking these no doubt about it.  Better money on the new stuff, likely better density too.  Probably shaving power down also.


Never got to play with one of these.  Via made neato kit back when we were far lesser clock speeds but fell super far behind and well, only thing interesting in this is the price point and it being dedicated.


Hopefully VIA gets into ARM stuff... They always struck me as more suitable for that side of the fence.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 17, 2016)

Microlinux ‏@microlinux_eu


@online_fr J'ai deux Dedibox SC chez vous. Je dois me faire des soucis ?

Translated from French by Bing
@online_fr I have two Dedibox SC you. I do me the worries?

Online.net - Arnaud ‏@online_fr


@microlinux_eu Non 

Laurent Rathle ‏@LaurentBechir


@online_fr Fin de support = migration obligatoire avec les frais à payer ?

Translated from French by Bing
@online_fr Em = mandatory migration with fees?

Online.net - Arnaud ‏@online_fr


@LaurentBechir nonnn


----------



## fm7 (Mar 17, 2016)

willie said:


> I think the Scaleway C1 is more attractive in most ways than the Via Nano SC anyway.



Actually depends on the application you want to run.


Dedibox SC uses 64-bit VIA Nano processor U2250 (*x86-64*) while C1 uses 32-bit ARMv7 Processor rev 2 -- and many applications don't run on ARM and/or 32-bit processors..


E.g. Someone (myself) could think would be great to use Scaleway's multiple disks/volumes to deploy/test/learn Debian ZFS BUT ...


1, Debian ZFS was ported only to x86-64 64-bit (aka AMD64) -- it doesn't run in *C1*.


2. Scaleway's *C2* is a very nice x86_64 offering.  One caveat of their service is that they inject their own kernel whilst the machine boots. This means that obtaining the Linux kernel headers to compile ZFS (and a lot of other software) ... can be a "bit" "tricky".


PS: BTW there is a shortage of C1 servers. Chances are your request to allocate a C1 will fail a couple of times before grabbing one. Anyway, IMO their VPS is better value than C1 if you don't want to attach multiple volumes.


----------



## Nyr (Mar 17, 2016)

End of support could/should mean that not even hard disks are replaced.


If so, I guess this means no more kidéchire for us


----------



## Nyr (Mar 20, 2016)




----------



## DomainBop (Mar 20, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ahhh.
> 
> 
> So nothing important was lost. Those VIA Nano U2250s were pretty cool for novelty reasons, but were pretty impractical for most uses that couldn't be solved with a cheaper VPS.



The U2250's were good little utility boxes for light tasks: DNS, monitoring, VPN, light development and testing.  (and they would probably be adequate for hosting the average website of all those WHT members who lose thousands of dollars every time their $10 annual VPS that they've never backed up is down for a few minutes)


re: cheaper VPS: both of mine are the 1.99 Kidichere version (160GB disk/2GB RAM), the only down time in the past 1 1/2 years was for kernel reboots (and an OS switch on one of them), both are running FreeBSD.  I can't think of any cheaper VPS (from reliable companies) that will run FreeBSD and offers comparable resources.


The new SC (Avoton C2350) is nicely priced but both Kimsufi (Atom N2800) and ServDiscount (AMD N40L) offer similar 4GB RAM/500GB disk dedicateds in Europe for around $10 (depending on exchange rates.)  Kimsufi offers a 1TB disk with its $10 server but only a 100 Mbps port and the N2800's CPU is weaker than the competition. (UnixBench: ServDisc N40L 1264, Online C2350 975, Kimsufi N2800 790, Online U2250 452; Passmark: N40L 916, C2350 898, N2800 633, U2250 377).  _Online hasn't added a FreeBSD template for the C2350 yet..._



> _End of support could/should mean that not even hard disks are replaced._



...and many of those disks are the originals from 6 years ago:


*Power On Hours    51192*


*Power On Hours 49728*


----------



## drmike (Mar 20, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> The U2250's were good little utility boxes for light tasks: DNS, monitoring, VPN, light development and testing.  (and they would probably be adequate for hosting the average website of all those WHT members who lose thousands of dollars every time their $10 annual VPS that they've never backed up is down for a few minutes)



I love this.  Every fail equals that guy with the million dollar biz and zero redundancy and zero backups.



DomainBop said:


> re: cheaper VPS: both of mine are the 1.99 Kidichere version (160GB disk/2GB RAM),



Not a bad spec for $1.99   Indeed suitable for most users.  Reminds me of the ARM stuff around.



DomainBop said:


> ...and many of those disks are the originals from 6 years ago:
> 
> 
> *Power On Hours    51192*
> ...



Incredible those are still going.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 20, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> The new SC (Avoton C2350) is nicely priced but both Kimsufi (Atom N2800) and ServDiscount (AMD N40L) ...



IMO you can't compare nominal prices because Scaleway's data center (Iliad DC-3) is not comparable to the others two.


----------



## Nyr (Mar 20, 2016)

Yeah, a VPS can be a substitute for many tasks, but there are zero reliable providers which will offer 160GB of HDD storage AND 100 mbps of unmetered bandwidth (with burst to nearly a gigabit) for 2€/month.


Many of us are torrenting from those little dedis and can't migrate to a VPS obviously. There is no gigabit, sub-$10 dedi in Central Europe which can compete with this ridiculously priced dedi.


VPS are good for many things, but certainly not for having a dedicated HDD which you can trash freely


----------



## fm7 (Mar 20, 2016)

I have 9 Dedibox kidéchire


HD power on hours (*as August 11, 2014*)


27065


19703


8344


21225


28191


25744


23535


27259


28074


March 20, 2016: *587 days* (+14,000 hours) 


*100% uptime *


----------



## fm7 (Mar 20, 2016)

Nyr said:


> There is no gigabit, sub-$10 dedi in Central Europe which can compete with this ridiculously priced dedi.



*New Dedibox SC-2016*  Avoton C2350 2C/2T, 4GB, HDD 500GB or SSD 120GB, intf 2.5Gbits  *9€* Online.net DC-2 (2N) http://bit.ly/1UCSpEh


----------



## Nyr (Mar 20, 2016)

fm7 said:


> *New Dedibox SC-2016*  Avoton C2350 2C/2T, 4GB, HDD 500GB or SSD 120GB, intf 2.5Gbits  *9€* Online.net DC-2 (2N) http://bit.ly/1UCSpEh



From other ISPs, I meant. Anyway it's $10, which is a bit much for me to pay just to seed torrents. I would likely get some 5€ dedi with 100 mbps if there wasn't other alternative.


I also forgot: for 2€ you also get some DDoS protection! Which is not great, but certainly better than a nullroute or even getting kicked from the network


----------



## willie (Mar 23, 2016)

Nyr, if you don't need much storage, you can seed from a Scaleway.


FM7, that's interesting, it hadn't occurred to me that the Scaleway DC might have different connectivity than the other online.net DC's.  Scaleway is the only one I've used, and so far only lightly.  I'm mostly in it for cpu rather than network.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 23, 2016)

willie said:


> FM7, that's interesting, it hadn't occurred to me that the Scaleway DC might have different connectivity than the other online.net DC's



I think Scaleway uses Online.net's network (2Tbps capacity) but I guess some routes may be different.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 23, 2016)

Hm.  how is Online.net's network by the way?  I never used it and was never a fan, so I don't know.


----------



## willie (Mar 24, 2016)

Seems ok to me by the standards of cheap VPS.  Nothing spectacular.  That's getting across the atlantic to here though, and none of the cheap european hosts have been great at that.  I'll running some tests when I get a chance.  I only have a C1 right now, but have been wanting to try a C2.


----------



## fm7 (Mar 24, 2016)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Hm.  how is Online.net's network by the way?



It is a solid, huge, diverse, highly-redundant fault-tolerant resilient network. Moreover Online.net is continually upgrading routers and adding capacity, carriers, and peering to cope with increasing traffic.



> Mickael Marchand ‏@mmarcha Jan 22
> +10gb/s with @RETNnet to sustain traffic growth
> 
> 
> ...






From sustained 150Gbps in March 2014 to 550Gbps in February 2016


http://map.online.net/


Regarding the location, the 3 most connected European cities are in fact 4, the so-called FLAP (Frankfurt, London, Amsterdam, Paris).


Said that, IMO it is important to note that Online.net usually groups 45 ToR switches per aggregation switch. Considering you have ~200 Dedicated SC servers per rack (16 x 12 servers per 2U chassis) and Scaleway's C2 density (18 servers per 3U, 12 chassis per rack, again ~200 servers per rack) I think it is unrealistic to expect these servers (and the Scaleway VPSs) having the same network congestion (or "quality") than the regular servers sold by Online.net; However, there is a number of reports of users of Dedibox SC servers claiming they are pushing (sustained) 100Mbps.


Finally, currently I have 16 E3 and 9 SC.with them. Zero power outages, zero network outages, zero hardware issues, zero problems at all since I ordered the first server, Feb 22, 2011.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Mar 24, 2016)

Dang.  Alright I"ve never actually used Online.net and don't really have a need to, but I've heard some people complain about certain things (granted fairly unreasonable on their parts) and never really cared much.  I'm actually surprised so much traffic goes between OVH and Online.net.  Those links are always working hard!


----------



## fm7 (Mar 24, 2016)

OVH and Online.net peer in Paris via Private Network Interconnect (PNI)


According to Online.net's network map,  80G PNI peering.


According to OVH docs, there is (also?) 90G PNI peering with Free;


BTW Online.net/Scaleway is AS12876, Free/Iliad is AS12322 neither of them reannounce the other AS to the Internet.


[ Online.net is a subsidiary of French telecommunications group Iliad, the third-biggest operator with 24 percent of the broadband market (Free Telecom, 6 million subscribers); 17 percent of mobile (Free Mobile, 12 million subscribers); 96,000 km of long-distance optical fiber network; 2015 annual sales of 4.4 billion euros. More here ]


----------

